# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  Fatal Frame/Project Zero: Forbidden Heart (An Untold Tale RP)

## Seanchaidh

_This is where you rp. Please do not post character bios here._

----------

